# Behavioural changes after spaying ?



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Am taking on a fostr springer, probably this weekend, with issues. She is 1yr old has has been spayed. She has appearantly started having aggression(nipping) and dog aggression issues only recently. I don't know much about her, the assessment is being done on Wed, but from what has been told me she seems a very wired springer ! Lots of jumping up etc so could be a training issue ? But can being spayed bring on aggression as she was fine til recently or shoud I be looking for other health issues ? She will be vet checked after coming to me.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Depending when she was spayed yes it can - early spaying can increase or introduce aggression, in bitches, nervous aggression is possible, see this article.

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

of course this doesn't mean there isn't anything else going on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

brackenhwv said:


> Am taking on a fostr springer, probably this weekend, with issues. She is 1yr old has has been spayed. She has appearantly started having aggression(nipping) and dog aggression issues only recently. I don't know much about her, the assessment is being done on Wed, but from what has been told me she seems a very wired springer ! Lots of jumping up etc so could be a training issue ? But can being spayed bring on aggression as she was fine til recently or shoud I be looking for other health issues ? She will be vet checked after coming to me.


There is data and a lot of behaviourists believe too that spaying/neutering an already anxious/nervous/fearful dog, can infat make it more so, as the sex hormones can give confidence.

sometimes if a dogs does become nervous or fearful, it can de re-directed fear agression onto other things. If the aggression with dogs is mostly on lead, could just be defensive, when they cant practice flight or avoidence
as in an on lead situation especially, only other alternative if they feel threatened is fight, basically hope they look scary enough and the dog will back off. Which incidently is often made worse as it becomes a learned behaviour, the owner either removes the dog, or the other owner removes their dog, dog then thinks its worked showing the "aggression" stopped the threatening situation, so it becomes a learned behaviour so is repeated.

Funnily enough I was reading an article earlier this evening by Sarah Whitehead a pet behaviour councelor who also runs puppy socialisation courses amongst lots of other things. It was about puppys showing general apprehension when first encountering things and also true fear periods, and how the way both circumstances should be handled and the differences and problems that could be caused if done rightly or wrongly during these times.
One comment that was quite interesting was that Herding breeds and breeds like GSDs research suggests any true fear periods seem to be experienced earlier on. where as some of the gun dog breeds seem to experience fear periods if at all much later. So that may even be a factor, fear period/maybe even co-inciding made worse by the spay.

She could just be a very distressed/stressed out dog, stress alone especially if a nervous type in general, can make dogs snappy and reactive. If shes in kennels some dogs can get so kennel stressed, they become hyper and manic and literally climb the walls, inturn the stress makes them snappy and reactive. Laods of things it could be because of her current state. Good thing she is being vet checked though, that should rule out anything medical hopefully.


----------



## ABBO (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi

We noticed a complete change in our Border Terrier's behaviour after spaying. In the weeks before she had been playing happily even when on a lead in a restaurant with other dogs (this was France, so dog friendly). 

After spaying she started lunging at dogs, and was very fearful. It was literally an overnight change that we later could only pinpoint to spaying. There doesn't seem to be much information about this, so I am very interested in the thread. I must admit I get a little defensive when people see her misbehaving - you immediately imagine other owners saying "no socialisation, no training".

Anyway, we are working hard to overcome her doggie fears.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't really help you as my bitch is entire (not my choice), but it could also be a lack of mental stimulation and exercise - especially if she's been in a kennel.. Not really sure.. Perhaps it's just because she's scared or confused?


----------

